# Proftp oder Openssh starten -- wie ?

## theoderich

Ich würde gerne einen Dienst starten um Dateien freizugeben. Habe OpenSSH und ProFTP emerged.

Wenn ich:

sshd

eingebe, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key

Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key

sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.

Und wenn ich proftpd eingebe kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

gentoo.netzwerk.de - Fatal: unable to determine IP address of 'gentoo.netzwerk.de'.

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich die Dienste starten kann??

Vielen Dank

----------

## xabbu

 *theoderich wrote:*   

> Ich würde gerne einen Dienst starten um Dateien freizugeben. Habe OpenSSH und ProFTP emerged.
> 
> Wenn ich:
> 
> sshd
> ...

 

ich habe das dann per /etc/init.d/ssh start gemacht... das skript wurde auch .. automatisch angelegt (grübel..ja doch  :Wink: ))

----------

## Diewie

-Config anpassen:

```

nano -w /etc/ssh/sshd_config

```

Keys auskommentieren...

Port...

Adresse...

usw.

-Dann die Keys erstellen:

```

cd /bin

ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -N ""

ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N ""

ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key -N ""

```

-Dann starten:

```

sshd

```

und dann kann z.B. per putty auf den Rechner zugegriffen werden.

Diewie

----------

## Diewie

Und probier mal ob du mit der IP auf den FTP Server draufkommst.

Vielleicht kann er den hn einfach nicht auflösen.

Diewie

----------

